# Back from Hol's



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi All,
STMBO and I have just returned home to sunny Northampton from Torremolinos. 
It is a sunny morning, with frost. It is difficult returning to -2 after two weeks of 17. Go on, cry in your coffee. Feel sorry for me.
Had a look around areas, not convinced this is where we should retire to, plenty of time yet.

Question. Why do the people in Andalucia not speak the language I have been learning so diligently. B foreigners. Or, is it me?

Any suggestions of where else to look, on a postcard please. Ok on here, if it's easier.

Was back to work yesterday, Yuk!

Have a good day,

Derek


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you mean they were speaking English?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Horlics said:


> Do you mean they were speaking English?


I suspect he means they were speaking Andaluz, which certainly sounds nothing like the Castellano we are taught in language classes!

Think Glaswegian as compared with RP English.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't come across that when there, most spoke Castellano, but with a complete absences of Ss, and only the first half of many words


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Derek H said:


> Hi All,
> STMBO and I have just returned home to sunny Northampton from Torremolinos.
> It is a sunny morning, with frost. It is difficult returning to -2 after two weeks of 17. Go on, cry in your coffee. Feel sorry for me.
> Had a look around areas, not convinced this is where we should retire to, plenty of time yet.
> ...


Hallo to a fellow Northamptonian!
Now, why would you want to leave such a beautiful town to live in Sunny Spain ?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Hi All,
> STMBO and I have just returned home to sunny Northampton from Torremolinos.
> It is a sunny morning, with frost. It is difficult returning to -2 after two weeks of 17. Go on, cry in your coffee. Feel sorry for me.
> Had a look around areas, not convinced this is where we should retire to, plenty of time yet.
> ...


Hi Derek, Welcome to the Land of Us (Us as in Us not United States).
Being Irish (St-Patrick's Day is next week, by the way) I understand how you feel. When my Brit friends ring me I have to ask them What John are you? You see, most of the Brits sound the same to us (I know we sound the same to them too). The people of Andalucia have been doing what they have been doing for thousands of years and (if the truth be known) we English speaking peoples have interrupted them. 

Furthermore, if you have school French only, try speaking French to locals in Provence. It is the same in southern Spain. Just jump in with whatever Spanish you have dropping most of the last consenants and look like you know what you're talking about.

You'll just love Spain !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!provided you're not seeking work.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Hallo to a fellow Northamptonian!
> Now, why would you want to leave such a beautiful town to live in Sunny Spain ?


Are there two Northamptons ?
I'm not to keen on this one.

Carry on topping up the tan, while I revert to a pasty white. Sorry, not the nicest mental picture, especially over breakfast.

RE the language, it was supposed to tongue in cheek. I know I don't learn stuff very well. I'm fick, I've always been fick. I see no reason to change now. If and when we finally come over, I'm afraid, the Spanish will have to learn to live with that. 

Derek


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Leper said:


> Hi Derek, Welcome to the Land of Us (Us as in Us not United States).
> Being Irish (St-Patrick's Day is next week, by the way) I understand how you feel. When my Brit friends ring me I have to ask them What John are you? You see, most of the Brits sound the same to us (I know we sound the same to them too). The people of Andalucia have been doing what they have been doing for thousands of years and (if the truth be known) we English speaking peoples have interrupted them.
> 
> Furthermore, if you have school French only, try speaking French to locals in Provence. It is the same in southern Spain. Just jump in with whatever Spanish you have dropping most of the last consenants and look like you know what you're talking about.
> ...


School French ? My school barely managed School English. I'm convinced their main function as to keep us out of trouble and off the streets. Fings weren't easy in Norfff London. Notice 3 f's. Better class of yob, dontchaknow.

"Look that I know what I'm talking about". That's a trick I've never mastered

Looking for work? I'm looking to do b.. all.
Thanks for the reply.

Derek


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Derek H said:


> Looking for work? I'm looking to do b.. all.
> 
> Derek


Now that is the one job that has tons of vacancies in Spain. Sadly it doesn't pay that well and there are no retirement benefits. But you do get to choose your own hours 

So Derek did you find that retirement area? what is the plan and what did/didn't you like about Torrewindmills? After being back a few days you must surely be 'pining for the fjords' already 

ps: Watford born and bred myself. My mum always told us to avoid picking up those norfff London accents. 'Criminals and dog tracks' and she should know having had family in the worfumstow beer trade


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Why does everybody pick on the Andaluces? You are all quite content to put up with the froggies dropping the ends of their words and where do you think the Andaluces got it from? Occupation by the French in the early 1800s is a good possibility. I have little difficulty understanding them.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

alborino said:


> Now that is the one job that has tons of vacancies in Spain. Sadly it doesn't pay that well and there are no retirement benefits. But you do get to choose your own hours
> 
> So Derek did you find that retirement area? what is the plan and what did/didn't you like about Torrewindmills? After being back a few days you must surely be 'pining for the fjords' already
> 
> ps: Watford born and bred myself. My mum always told us to avoid picking up those norfff London accents. 'Criminals and dog tracks' and she should know having had family in the worfumstow beer trade


Thanks for the replies everyone.
Re Torre. I liked the east side,as opposed to Torre proper, not so "in yer face, beer belly Brit. (We saw the drinking holiday, shirt off, Sky sport footy watching yobs, throwing one of the young street traders sun glasses down the road, from the bus coming back from Mijas. Not a pretty sight. The Brit abroad ?)
We stayed at the Bel Playa, near El Colina station. 
We looked at Velez, but stayed on the bus, sorry Lynn. Maybe we did need showing around. Malaga city, too busy. Nerja. lovely place, but all those tourists oohing and aahing. I was one of those.
Torrox, maybe worth another look

Truth is, we don't know. Maybe towards the North east. It's a big country. Someone may have said that before. I'm not claiming that as a clever insight.

Going on to your other comments. Watford ! In Hertfordshire, isn't it. I'm sure that makes it, "in the country". Worfumstow. I liked the pathetic, sorry phonetic, spelling. That is EAST London. Another planet entirely.
'ave a good day. Me? I'm getting ready for work.
Derek


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Derek H said:


> We looked at Velez, but stayed on the bus, sorry Lynn. Maybe we did need showing around.
> Derek


Not a problem for me, Derek. You either like a place or you don't. Within the last fortnight I've learned that 2 more houses near me have been bought by Brits (and a third one by foreign buyers who we think might be Brits) so I am getting a bit worried about the invasion anyway, I'm not spending my life persuading any more to choose us!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, another target... Cubans are far worse.



baldilocks said:


> Why does everybody pick on the Andaluces? You are all quite content to put up with the froggies dropping the ends of their words and where do you think the Andaluces got it from? Occupation by the French in the early 1800s is a good possibility. I have little difficulty understanding them.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

Horlics said:


> OK, another target... Cubans are far worse.


true but they make great bread


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Horlics said:


> OK, another target... Cubans are far worse.


Been there. Hated it. Havana? Anyone got a wrecker handy.
Derek
A personal opinion only.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Derek H said:


> We looked at Velez, but stayed on the bus, sorry Lynn. Maybe we did need showing around.
> Derek


You stayed on the bus!!??
That = looking at Velez?!
I hope you manage to a bit more in depth looking at the places you visit somewhere along the line!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You stayed on the bus!!??
> That = looking at Velez?!
> I hope you manage to a bit more in depth looking at the places you visit somewhere along the line!


It is surprising what one can miss without looking properly. When we first saw the village where we now live - "Don't fancy that place, spread all over the hillside" and didn't give it another thought. Best part of a week later we looked at this house and we have been here 6½ years now and both it and the village are perfect.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You stayed on the bus!!??
> That = looking at Velez?!
> I hope you manage to a bit more in depth looking at the places you visit somewhere along the line!


Don't knock it if you haven't tried it.
Didn't try it. ain't knocking it.
Derek :kiss:


----------

